# Brute carb cleaning?



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

got my carb seperated today and need to know the best way to clean it? ive seen using lemon juice? just need to get it all nice and shiney!


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

You can use lemon juice to get the jets all clean and shiney. Take them out and put them in boiling lemon juice for a few minutes. Then take them out and rinse with water and then blow them with compressed air. 
Now if you want to do the outside of the carb. Don't use lemon juice by it self, as it will turn them black. I used 4 parts distilled water and 1 part lemon juice. It will clean them some. But not nice and shiney. For that you will need something else. Good luck and if you find something good to use. Post up your results.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10566


Here ya go.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks man just saw this last week then lost it!


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

hey when you but them back in and the bike back together in stead of cleaning them like that every time. When you have a full tank of gas go out and get a bottle of SEAFOAM it works wonders you can put it any thing like trucks atv tractors.....etc cleans jest and more just read the bottle only put like one or to drops of it in there then rock your brute to mix it around. for your truck with full tank of gas put the hole bottle in there.


----------

